# Scuba diving near Paradisus Playa Conchal?



## rsonc (Jan 11, 2009)

We are staying at the Paradisus Playa Conchal in Mid-April and would like to go scuba diving... does anyone have any suggestions on which companies to use and what are the best dive spots. 

My husband has done around 50 dives and this will be my first so I will I will take the certification classes at home but do the check out dive in Costa Rica. 

If anyone has suggestions on one that would be great for both of us and then if there is another that would be better for my husband only (I might only do 1 or 2 dives while we are there and he will do more) I would appreciate it. 

We are so excited about going to this resort. 

Any other suggestions or must sees? 

Susan


----------



## rsonc (Jan 11, 2009)

also does anyone know how far the Occidental Grand Papagayo is from this resort? We own there too and wanted to check it out if it was not too far but I can't seem to find them both on the same map. 

Thanks
Susan


----------



## Poobah (Jan 11, 2009)

*Paradisus Playa Conchal*

Susan,

The resort is very nice and had lots of activities. It was essentially a land locked cruise ship complete with evening shows. 

We were there two years ago. There is a travel agency on-site that you can use for your excursions. When you walk through the gates out onto the beach you will be inundated with vendors selling you tours. We used one of them only because one of our party talked to one of them. The trip turned out to be OK, but I would have rather done something with the resort; they offer you more options.

Also, there is a code amongst the vendors on the beach having to do with I don't know what. But when we came out of the property to take the excursion we were literally given the grilled by other vendors about who we talked to prior to signing up, had we promised anything to any of the other vendors. Apparently the are some rules that provide for a piece of the action. It was very uncomfortable.

Paradisus is on the other side of the country from the rain forest, so a trip into the rain forest, Arenal, etc, is a long day. I am not saying it is not worth it, just understand it is a long day.

Are you flying in and out of Liberia? Unless they have changed things, leaving from Liberia, is a mess. All the planes leave within a few hours of each other and the airport is totally ill-equiped to handle the load. :annoyed: They charge you to leave the country: PREPAY (at the resort) YOUR DEPARTURE TAX. It is a MUST. The lines are excrutiating; it is total mayhem. 

My data is two years old maybe things have improved.

We did have a good time, but other than the one trip we never left the resort. Suggest you try the zip lining. You can practice right at the resort.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## rsonc (Jan 11, 2009)

we are going in/out of Liberia since it was only about 45-1 hour from the resort and San Jose was about 5 hours and I didn't want to have to deal with that.. Hopefully it is better now.

We are moving the day before we leave to the Hilton Garden by the airport so we will only be a mile away since our plane leaves at 7am and we were planning on being there around 5am do you think that will be enough time? 

Do they have a zipline at the hotel?

Thanks
Susan


----------



## Poobah (Jan 12, 2009)

*Zipline*

Susan,

They have a zipline at the hotel, but it is for practicing so you can get the hang of it, e.g. controlling your speed and stopping, before you try it for real. You zip over the pool, if I remember.

When we were there the road between Liberia and the resort was under construction as it had been for aboutnfive years. I had heard that the resorts on the Pacific side were beginning to put pressure on to get the road completed. 

All of the rainforest stuff is east of Liberia, so every tour there has a built in two hours just getting to Liberia and back.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## rsonc (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the update. We plan on spending most of the time at the resort or close by.. we will save the rain forest for another time. 

We want to go scuba diving once or twice at the most, enjoy the beach. 

My husband wants to do the zip line but I hate heights and I am not sure if I can do it so the practice would be perfect for me before I pay for a tour then not be able to do anything. 

I will wait on any tours until I get there I guess unless anyone has any suggestions on any must do around this area. I really dont want to travel very far away otherwise we are wasting a full day and I really want to enjoy the pool and drinks  

Thanks
Susan


----------

